# Mega trip 2015 Northern Ireland (early thread)



## Birchy (Jun 16, 2014)

Right i wanna lay the cards on the table early for next years mega trip. Its at a very early stage and im still gathering information but its good to let people know so they can at least make loose plans if they want to come etc.

We are looking at doing Northern Ireland next June. 

At the moment im looking for people to declare their interest so i can look at possible transport options and possibilities of deals at the courses etc. We will be going for top table courses only, no goat tracks :rofl:

I would estimate you are looking at a 5-7 day trip for the full hog :thup:

Im looking to build up costs for the trip at the moment before i put the hammer down on it and this info will give me a rough idea what we can arrange in terms of transport, accomodation & golf.

Anybody Irish who is interested also just let me know if you are interested but wont need accomodation or if you are possibly only interested in one or two days of the trip etc thats fine as well.

P.S If the trip turns out to be silly money then other options will be looked at.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 16, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Right i wanna lay the cards on the table early for next years mega trip. Its at a very early stage and im still gathering information but its good to let people know so they can at least make loose plans if they want to come etc.

We are looking at doing Northern Ireland next June. 

At the moment im looking for people to declare their interest so i can look at possible transport options and possibilities of deals at the courses etc. We will be going for top table courses only, no goat tracks :rofl:

I would estimate you are looking at a 5-7 day trip for the full hog :thup:

Im looking to build up costs for the trip at the moment before i put the hammer down on it and this info will give me a rough idea what we can arrange in terms of transport, accomodation & golf.

Anybody Irish who is interested also just let me know if you are interested but wont need accomodation or if you are possibly only interested in one or two days of the trip etc thats fine as well.

P.S If the trip turns out to be silly money then other options will be looked at.
		
Click to expand...

You could also come down the northwest coast into the republic. There are some rather good links courses along that stretch of land as well


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 16, 2014)

Possibly interested depending on where and cost. No need for travel or accommodation.


----------



## smange (Jun 16, 2014)

You could base the trip round this tournament https://www.causewaycoastgolf.com

Three great courses and Ballycastle, which is not a top notch course but fun to play, you get a practice round on them all as well as the competition. 

Even without playing in that competition the North west is a great destination as you have top class courses at Royal Portrush (Dunluce and Valley), Portstewart, Castlerock, Ballyliffin (2 great courses) and plenty other great links in Donegal.

Other guys over here will point you in other directions but if it's links you want the north west is the destination.

If I can help with anything just shout and depending on where and when you organise the trip for I will definitely be interested in some or all of it.


----------



## Odvan (Jun 16, 2014)

Scott, dependant on the time of year chosen, I'm in.

edit: June is fine.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 17, 2014)

smange said:



			You could base the trip round this tournament https://www.causewaycoastgolf.com

Three great courses and Ballycastle, which is not a top notch course but fun to play, you get a practice round on them all as well as the competition. 

Even without playing in that competition the North west is a great destination as you have top class courses at Royal Portrush (Dunluce and Valley), Portstewart, Castlerock, Ballyliffin (2 great courses) and plenty other great links in Donegal.

Other guys over here will point you in other directions but if it's links you want the north west is the destination.

If I can help with anything just shout and depending on where and when you organise the trip for I will definitely be interested in some or all of it.
		
Click to expand...

I did look at that competition but people will be looking for as many different rounds as possible so I don't think it will suit etc.

I think most people have looked at that north west area and really like the look of it so we will be planning on trying to take in as many up that way as possible 

Thanks for the offer of help too, much appreciated! I will probably be bending your ear for information at some point :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 17, 2014)

chris661 said:



			You could also come down the northwest coast into the republic. There are some rather good links courses along that stretch of land as well 

Click to expand...

I think that will have to be another trip Chris, everybody is zoned in on that north west portion of NI at the moment


----------



## Birchy (Jun 17, 2014)

Just a note after a pm I have received :-

Anybody and everybody is welcome along. Theres no need for a certain number of posts or been on the forum x amount of time etc. 

As long as you have golf sticks and little white balls to slash them at that's good enough for me. There is no handicap snobbery involved on this trip either :thup:


----------



## IanG (Jun 17, 2014)

After the excellence of this years trip north I'm interested in joining for at least part of this trip. 

Cheers
Ian


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 17, 2014)

Will keep an eye on this mate and will 90% pop up for a game or two to meet ye tourists , maybe do an overnighter i can sort my own accomodation etc at the time


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Birchy said:



			. There is no handicap snobbery involved on this trip either :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Unless your name is Wes and you have a handicap of 27 :rofl:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 17, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Unless your name is Wes and you have a handicap of 27 :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Lol, indeed, we're expecting a lower handicap for that gentleman next year!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 17, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Lol, indeed, we're expecting a lower handicap for that gentleman next year!!
		
Click to expand...

2.7 should be plenty :smirk:

Birchy count me and duffers in la


----------



## bernix (Jun 17, 2014)

The European Open Bridge Championship will be played in Norway from June 27 to July 4. Unless there is a clash between the dates I will try to participate again and convince my wife to join us as well.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 17, 2014)

bernix said:



			The European Open Bridge Championship will be played in Norway from June 27 to July 4. Unless there is a clash between the dates I will try to participate again and convince my wife to join us as well.
		
Click to expand...

Chances are it will be before then Bernard so you should be fine. 

Good to see you got back to Austria safe and sound too :thup:


----------



## Val (Jun 17, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Unless your name is Wes and you have a handicap of 27 :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Got to set the guidelines, if you don't have an official handicap you are getting a max of 18


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 17, 2014)

I had a week long trip over in Eire a few years ago. We played 6 days golf, hired a minibus, flights Southampton to Dublin return, hotels/B&B's, fuel, food and drink...total price came in about Â£1k. We played Carne, Enniscrone, Rosses Point, Co Donegal, Rosapenna and Ballyliffin....all absolute top quality courses.

Hopefully this will give you some idea of budget to work to.


----------



## matt71 (Jun 17, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I had a week long trip over in Eire a few years ago. We played 6 days golf, hired a minibus, flights Southampton to Dublin return, hotels/B&B's, fuel, food and drink...total price came in about Â£1k. We played Carne, Enniscrone, Rosses Point, Co Donegal, Rosapenna and Ballyliffin....all absolute top quality courses.

Hopefully this will give you some idea of budget to work to.
		
Click to expand...

 Â£1000 hope it is not that figure as that would rule me out


----------



## Birchy (Jun 17, 2014)

matt71 said:



			Â£1000 hope it is not that figure as that would rule me out 

Click to expand...

Wont be that much, tighter than cramp us lot up here.

D4S probably had his own jet and everything 

We are going by horse and cart and sleeping in tents :thup:

Food and drink might run up costs for some though with the way Ive seen them eat and drink :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 17, 2014)

matt71 said:



			Â£1000 hope it is not that figure as that would rule me out 

Click to expand...

You should be ok with no Man U European trips.......sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 17, 2014)

bernix said:



			The European Open Bridge Championship will be played in Norway from June 27 to July 4. Unless there is a clash between the dates I will try to participate again and convince my wife to join us as well.
		
Click to expand...

Count me out Birchy, I'm going the bridge comp....


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 17, 2014)

Missus and I just had five days and five rounds of golf in Northern Ireland - cost for us both was around Â£1000

We drove to Cairnryan, got the excellent Stena ferry to Belfast (Â£220 for us with the car). B&Bs averaged about Â£75 for us both a night. 

I'd say the golf could be the most expensive item - We did that a bit on the cheap, would have been easy to get to around Â£500 each just for golf) - played the wee course (Annesley Links) at RCD (Â£28 each) - Malek signed us onto Ardglass (Â£20 each) - Castlerock was (Â£90 for us both - husband and wife deal) - the wonderful Valley at Portrush was (Â£45 each) and Ballycastle (nice people but wouldn't ever want to play there again - was an Open at Â£15 each)

I'd have played Portstewart if it wasn't Â£100 a head - it's got the best view from first tee I've ever seen

If you're going to Portstewart/Portrush area then the B&B we stayed in in Portstewart (lovely seaside town) was Cul Erg and it was superb (Â£80 a night)

Loved golfing in Northern Ireland


----------



## SteO (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm deffo up for this as long as the dates don't clash with Champions League final as me and Liverbirdie will be off to see us win no 6 :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 17, 2014)

SteO said:



			I'm deffo up for this as long as the dates don't clash with Champions League final as me and Liverbirdie will be off to see us win no 6 :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I will stick you down then Ste :rofl:


----------



## matt71 (Jun 17, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			You should be ok with no Man U European trips.......sorry couldn't resist.
		
Click to expand...

  ha ha that was funny ! Will save me a bob or two that. however I need to save up for the 2nd round of the Capital one cup now. I did not even know that round existed until this year lol


----------



## matt71 (Jun 17, 2014)

SteO said:



			I'm deffo up for this as long as the dates don't clash with Champions League final as me and Liverbirdie will be off to see us win no 6 :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 two funny quotes in minutes by a couple of scousers lol  Think you will be safe for the trip as more chance Fellini being player of the World Cup than LFC make it 6


----------



## chellie (Jun 17, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Just a note after a pm I have received :-

Anybody and everybody is welcome along. Theres no need for a certain number of posts or been on the forum x amount of time etc. 

As long as you have golf sticks and little white balls to slash them at that's good enough for me. There is no handicap snobbery involved on this trip either :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Can vouch for that as I went along:rofl:

Depending on cost me and HID are interested. Could I get away with leaving him at home to cut down the cost


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 17, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Got to set the guidelines, if you don't have an official handicap you are getting a max of 18 

Click to expand...

Sounds like a good rule, official handicap or not. Why would anyone want more than a shot a hole?


----------



## Yerman (Jun 17, 2014)

Not played in nearly a year but hoping by next year to get back to it (Knee seems finally to be sorted) so if work or some other nonsence doesn't get in the way you can lightly pencil me in, though can't commit to sept/oct.:fore:


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 17, 2014)

smange said:



			You could base the trip round this tournament https://www.causewaycoastgolf.com

Three great courses and Ballycastle, which is not a top notch course but fun to play, you get a practice round on them all as well as the competition. 

Even without playing in that competition the North west is a great destination as you have top class courses at Royal Portrush (Dunluce and Valley), Portstewart, Castlerock, Ballyliffin (2 great courses) and plenty other great links in Donegal.

Other guys over here will point you in other directions but if it's links you want the north west is the destination.

If I can help with anything just shout and depending on where and when you organise the trip for I will definitely be interested in some or all of it.
		
Click to expand...

Its a great comp for both golf and socialising especially Kellys on a wednesday night ,have played in it 5 times and loved everyone.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 17, 2014)

Count me in for this Scott, I may have to reign it in to 3 days though.


----------



## Odvan (Jun 17, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Count me in for this Scott, I may have to reign it in to 3 days though.
		
Click to expand...

unless you find an Elvis bar, Scott....


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 17, 2014)

Odvan said:



			unless you find an Elvis bar, Scott....
		
Click to expand...

I don't think we'll find anywhere to beat the legendary Cartwheel inn


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 17, 2014)

matt71 said:



			two funny quotes in minutes by a couple of scousers lol  Think you will be safe for the trip as more chance Fellini being player of the World Cup than LFC make it 6 

Click to expand...

Nice goal from Fellaini tonight, Matt.......


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 18, 2014)

We would be interested again.  It would be rude for Wes not to defend his title, I keep telling him it was a hollow victory but he has no shame. :smirk:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 18, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			We would be interested again.  It would be rude for Wes not to defend his title, I keep telling him it was a hollow victory but he has no shame. :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear that Josh mate 

I can see a burning rivalry between you two :rofl:


----------



## matt71 (Jun 18, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nice goal from Fellaini tonight, Matt....... 

Click to expand...

 ha ha , couple more efforts like that and some stupid club might come in with an offer to buy him


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 18, 2014)

matt71 said:



			ha ha , couple more efforts like that and some stupid club might come in with an offer to buy him 

Click to expand...

Twice in 2 seasons ? nah mate


----------

